
What is the most popular time machine? - ColinWright
An advert here just claimed that the DeLorean from Back to the Future is the most popular time machine, but someone I was with snorted and claimed that the TARDIS is more popular.<p>I suspect it&#x27;s a time and space thing (if you see what I mean), with different generations and different countries having different opinions.  So I&#x27;d like to ask this audience that is moderately wide-spread in age and geographical location, which do you think is the most popular time machine?<p>* The DeLorean?<p>* The TARDIS<p>* The &quot;original&quot; from H.G.Wells?<p>Something else?<p>Please put your suggestion, and your age(ish) and location(ish).<p>Just a bit of fun as we travel in time from 2016 to 2017.
======
joeclark77
Does the USS Enterprise (NCC-1701) count as a time machine?

~~~
CarolineW
Do you think it is/would be more popular/well-known than each of the TARDIS
and the DeLorean?

~~~
joeclark77
Yes! Star Trek's time travel episodes have been notorious since the 1960s.
Back to the Future is great, but very much belongs to a certain generation.
Doctor Who is a British series, not very well known in the USA. Not everyone
would recognize the name TARDIS and know it comes from that show.

